# Mohawk step crud deflector



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Own a 2013 Mohawk, the retractable entrance step which is mounted some 18 inches in front of the nearside rear wheel is totally unprotected from spray and mud etc thrown up by the rear wheel. This is a big oversight by Autotrail and needs addressing, not an issue in summer on dry roads but come the autumn and wet or muddy rural roads the step becomes filthy. 

On a van costing this much having to carry a bottle of water and stiff brush to clean off the step on arrival at a site beggars belief.

Its winter we are off on Boxing day to a Hogmanay rally in the borders so decided to see what I could do about curing the problem. Having given it some thought in previous weeks and looked at various mudflaps in accessory shops but nothing found suitable. So decided to manufacture my own here follows my solution to the problem for anyone interested.

As with my previously published projects it needs to be spread over several posts due to the photo upload limits.

Finding a suitably stiff dark material for the deflector was eventually solved by cutting a 10 x 10 inch section of 4 mm thick black plastic from base of a largish garden seed tray. From B & Q I purchased a metre length of 20mm wide 2 mm thick aluminium flat bar.

2 x 10 lengths were cut from the alum bar, drilled and pop rivetted along top edge of deflector to aid strength and stiffness see photo 1.

The deflector was then offered into place and the LH side cut away to suit curve on vehicles skirt. This cut away is necessary for a snug fit and prevent mud/spray from reaching step through what otherwise would be a good size gap, see photos 2 & 3


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The next step was to mount it onto the galvanised steel box assembly housing the plastic entrance step moulding, the external step assembly is mounted on underside of this box.

Photo 4 shows the aft end of this box labelled accordingly. Ideally I would have preferred to pop rivet the deflector to this box but the plastic entrance step moulding is hard up against the nearside of the steel box, so I decided to drill two holes and tap them 6 mm. To avoid the drill after cutting through the steel piercing the plastic moulding I managed to easily slide a 12inch hacksaw blade between the steel and plastic thus providing a stop for the drill. 

With the vehicle up on ramps there is a ample room to work with power tools.

Photo 5 shows deflector and bolts prior to fitting, the nearside bolt is cut shorter than other so as not to foul (and perhaps fret) the plastic housing. 

Photo 6 shows deflector bolted into place (preservative used in screw-holes before assembly to prevent corrosion). Note how the cut away on LH side of deflector makes for a snug fit reducing possibility of crud passing by onto step.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The final bit honest, 

Photo 7 shows the deflector from the side, very neat if I do say

Photo 8 shows how close rear wheel is to what was the unprotected step.

A quick test using a hose proved it to be very effective completely shielding the step.

If anyone from AT see's this please take note, its a simple fix on a van costing nearly 60k listen to your customers I shouldn't have to be carrying out this sort of preventative modification on a 9 month old van. 

Hope of some use.

Seasons greetings all


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Good job, my 03 Apache has same problem I used a piece of conveyor belt cut with Stanley and sprayed black. problem solved.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Fantastic job, could you come and do mine. Me and screwdrivers are strangers.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, and that could quite easily apply to many motorhomes with the step just behind the rear wheel, like my Hymer :wink:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm, my step is behind the rear wheel and there is a protective mud flap fitted. Protects the step and the step motor. Strange how some have them and some do not.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Sysinfo said:


> Hmm, my step is behind the rear wheel and there is a protective mud flap fitted. Protects the step and the step motor. Strange how some have them and some do not.


Our previous van a 2010 Tracker did not have one fitted.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The step on a Mohawk is in FRONT of the rear wheel :roll:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I would like to take this opportunity for StuartJ to come round my house for Xmas and the new year

I will of course supply all food and tools, but will expect a full series of modifications to be conducted during this period

I also have an idea for a WIFE EJECTOR SEAT that I was hoping for some help with for stressful driving incidents 

StuartJ if you can make it given the late invite then I will still vote you modifier of the year at the next AOC meeting


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Tezmcd said:


> I would like to take this opportunity for StuartJ to come round my house for Xmas and the new year
> 
> I will of course supply all food and tools, but will expect a full series of modifications to be conducted during this period
> 
> ...


I thank you for the offer but I'm otherwise fully booked with family stuff then off to a Christmas and Hogmanay Rally on Boxing day.

Seasons greeting and happy touring in 2014.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Drove 80 miles into the Scottish borders this morning on some minor very dirty roads and the deflector is a resounding success arrived with a nice clean step.


----------

